# Blood Spectres (Blood Angels Successor WIP)



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok well as i mentioned in my intro thread, i'm currently working a BA successor. And this is them! Well so far anyways...

At the moment I only have the 1 character and most of my furioso painted, along with a full tac squad that requires undercoating and two assault squads that need finishing assembling. Once I have these guys down it give me an easy 500 points to play with, so i'll be able to get some games in. However the first 500 points is where I have the most trouble getting motivated. Hopefully this project log will persuade me to get it up to AT LEAST 1500pts before the end of the year.​ 
Anyways, without further rambling, here is what i have so far!
*The Force as a whole:*









*My Captain *(Really dont care much for the way he turned out... Will likely replace him asap)








*The Tactical Squad*








*Furioso Dreadnaught* (Kinda happy with the paint job so far, but still needs alot of work. The left arm is still yet to be painted. Hopefully my next one will be better >.>. Also the first miniature ive ever tried doing dirt and weathering on...)










And yeah, thats it so far. C&C is appreciated, tips are even better 

And anyone interested in the fluff for the chapter so far (Which will be expanded as the actual force grows), you can find it here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85223

(Pics are a bit blurry cause of the new camera. Im still getting used to it.)​


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

I like it when people make their own fluff for their armies. It makes the games more fun! I'm guessing the colour scheme is going to involve more black than the BA's? BTW i like what u did with the rocket launcher in ur tac squad


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, the color scheme is a black torso, legs and backpack with both shoulders and arms red. I doing most of the wing details with a bone kinda scheme-y thing (the word escapes me at this current time >.>) and im trying to incorporate green for the eyes and purity seals and blue for the cabling, although im thinking of ditching the blue cause it makes it look to messy (To many colors I think. I prefer simple color schemes with no more than 3 colors...).


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Vereor, I think he looks quit cool, yet the camera is trying to focus on the guys behind him and not your captain, maybe try sticking a white piece of paper behind him then take the picture.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

also dont forget to use macro mode and prep your shot, it makes your pics come out a million times better, given your camera does not move alot, so a tripod helps too XD


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the macro mode tip KhaniteAssassin, it really helped . Anyways some better pictures then!
The two sergeants of the assault squads:







My captain (feedback on the weathering would be nice. I personally think I over did it.)















You can kind of see the chapter symbol on the left leg of the Dread. Its supposed to be a wing with a blood drop coming out of it, like its just been torn off. Im either gonna stick with that with the main one or use a hooded figure with torn wings (Similar to DA but not quite.)

And this fellow was going to be my Chapter Master (With the original color scheme) but i disliked the fact he had two massive weapons and to be honest cant be bothered stripping and changing his colors. I think Calgar was a poor choice for the base of the conversion... Maybe Lysander next time? Anyways here he is:







Also in terms of lighting, I've tried my lamp but that makes everything look so red. So far the room light with no flash on seems to give the best pictures but meh, I suppose ill just have to play around with it a bit more.

In other news, I got the tactical squad base coated and have made a start on them!


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Small update but I got one of the tactical troops (the rocket launcher guy) almost done. Just need to clean up my line highlighting and do some more highlights and it should be good to go. This is mainly to show the color scheme off, as the captain doesnt show it that well.


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

After much screwing around with colors and getting side tracked with other shit, I finally have some stuff done. Pictures incoming...

My new captain. Hes based on Lysander with new plastic Grey Knight termi arms. Wings are from SG... Kinda awkward looking but I like them...









My Sanguinary Priest in Terminator Armor. I plan on sticking him with a CC Termi squad.










As you can kinda notice, I've changed the color scheme quite drastically. Instead of the orginal bright red on the arms, im now going for a more purplely red, similar to the Flesh Tearers. Im also doing the exposed skin a pale rotting kind of complexion. I kinda want to enforce the fact of these guys being (in a nutshell) space vampires.

C&C is much appreciated. And sorry for the kinda blurry pics. I swear they looked better before I uploaded them. :suicide:

And on a side note, does anyone have any recommendations for lighting when taking pictures? I cant seem to get it any way that makes the mini look decent.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, fantastic stuff.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Some really good models there, I particularly like the guy who was going to be your Chapter Master. Though you definitely need some more light in your pictures.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Love the shoulder pad-turned-codpiece on your chapter master and the wings-turned-shoulder guards on your captain. very dramatic! well-done!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Vereor said:


>


Personally I really like the look of this guy. very dynamic conversion. The new one based on Lysander is ok, I just think the wings on him look out of place. Some good stuff here. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

i really like the conversions based on calgar and lysander... both are really good although i think the one based on calgar has a better pose... 

i also like the captain in the opening post, but the pic is kind of fuzzy, but it seems he has a lot of interesting stuff going on on his armor... so maybe you wanna make a pic of him again...

the thing that keeps me motivated in painting my army is writing fluff... i currently have 5 or 6 pages filled with stories or random info about my chapter or its characters... it really gets me in the mood to paint some more after im done writing


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, after a stupidly long hiatus Ive finally decided to return to the hobby. With the new paints and the fine(fail?)cast, I'm a bit stumped as to what to do so for now, I think I will get back to my BA's.

Dusting of my mini's (literally) I've found that the old color scheme isnt really to my liking and as such, NEW SCHEME, AWAYYYY!










I've ditched to green and instead have gone with orange. Im also doing all the helmets a bone color. This is just a test so far, with no highlighting or serious shading, etc. C&C always welcome.

Also,the two captains that I previously did are going to be sidelined more or less. One has apparently disappeared off the face of the earth and the other apparently got quite badly crushed when I moved house. However, I have a new captain planned out, based off of Sicarous. Stay tuned for him coming in the next few weeks!

Thanks to everyone who has commented with encouragement and criticism so far!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I ink that Chapterr Master looks pretty fantastic to be honest. More of the same please.


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

New Captain. Gonna be my count as Seth, as hence the big sword.










And the finished rocket man. Finally decided on a chapter symbol. Probably gonna change it around a bit more eventually but for now I like it. First bit of freehand ive done in almost 15 months . The bone on the helmet turned out a bit thick also, really gotta get back into the habit of watering down my paints...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice and clean looking insignia on the shoulderpad


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

So, Chapter Master, 3 Captains, 10 tacs and Furioso is your army? Who Do you think your playing space wolves? That's a hell of a lotta HQ's! Luckily they all look good!


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> So, Chapter Master, 3 Captains, 10 tacs and Furioso is your army? Who Do you think your playing space wolves? That's a hell of a lotta HQ's! Luckily they all look good!


Heh to be honest, Im kinda collecting them fluff wise, so the army that I end up with will be far from legal as it is. I'll probably end up with a few characters (a chaplain or two and probably a libby at one stage or another) and then when it comes to actually playing, ill just pick certain characters depending on how I want to play (so maybe use a captain and libby one battle and then a chaplain and mephiston or whatever really.)

In addtion to that, Im aiming for quite a few dreadnaughts (proabably about ten) because my chapter uses them similiar to the Eldar using wraithguard and wraithlords and they make up a big part of the chapters background and stuff.

Anywho, I have a bit of a dilemma. I not really sure what color to use for my cloaks and robes (all the sergeants in the army wear robes like the DA)? I was thinking of white with maroon trim or maybe just plain maroon. Im not sure. Any ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Baby sized update. Some more of the fellas with their main colors done (Plus Rocketman, who needs some tidying up of his own). Just gotta tidy them up, do the metalics and highlight, then their all good to go!









Next on the agenda is likely one of the assault squads, unless I get distracted by the captain that is...


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

After a fair amount of procrastination, I finally did some more stuff. Worked on the chapter symbol a bit more and I like it so far. The addition of the scythe is to give them a stronger connection the imagery of death and whatnot, which is fitting considering they are called Blood Spectres. First three shoulders are done. These three fellows are more or less done. Will probably be a few things here and there that I pick up on later but for now, im content with them. Horrible cell phone pic incoming!










Derp, looking at it now actually, I realised that i'm yet to highlight the guns... And the purity seals... And the gems... Hm.​


----------

